# Test Kit questions



## Aquanut78 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Ive just started my first proper aquarium and Ive been to the LFS several times but so far I havent invested my money in any test kits. The only thing Ive bought is a water decholrinator. Anyway there are so many things to buy that I dont know where to start and if I buy everything I wont be sure I'll need all of them and they wont be within my budget. Im hoping someone can tell me what are the most basic and important things to buy. Im thinking Ill go for the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate testers, as well as pH and water hardiness tester (I forgot the scientific term to test water hardiness). Any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The kit from Aquarium Pharmaceuticals is the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Aquanut78 (Oct 11, 2005)

I dont think I saw one of those cause they were all seperately sold but thanks.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree with simpte. You can always buy online too. Try www.thatpetplace.com or dr foster and smith


----------

